# Longines Heritage 1954



## Larry1000

Hi everyone...first time posting on the forum. Nice to be surrounded by so many other watch freaks! lol

Just bought a Heritage 1954, white face, brown strap...but need to ask, is this expected to be a good watch? Never owned a Longines before and now part of me is thinking i should have saved my money and spent on something else. :-s

I know in time i will buy other watches (would love a Rolex Milgauss, black face with green glass - i know, another £3k on top of what i spent...)

I dunno, it looks lovely the Longines but read mixed reviews on the movements and they are owned by the swatch group! :think:

Thanks in advance


----------



## CDN engineer

It's a great looking watch using a modified version of the most popular chronograph movement ever used: the Valjoux 7750. This movement finds it way into everything from IWC and Longines to Sinn and Montblanc. I'm sure that, if properly maintained, it will give you a lifetime of reliable service.

There is plenty of information on the internet about the movement. Try The Valjoux 7750 Engine for more info. Chuck passed away a few years ago but his website should be required reading for anyone interested in Omega Speedmasters.

Enjoy your watch. I't looks fantastic.


----------



## Larry1000

CDN engineer said:


> It's a great looking watch using a modified version of the most popular chronograph movement ever used: the Valjoux 7750. This movement finds it way into everything from IWC and Longines to Sinn and Montblanc. I'm sure that, if properly maintained, it will give you a lifetime of reliable service.
> 
> There is plenty of information on the internet about the movement. Try The Valjoux 7750 Engine for more info. Chuck passed away a few years ago but his website should be required reading for anyone interested in Omega Speedmasters.
> 
> Enjoy your watch. I't looks fantastic.


Thanks for info...i will take a look at the movement in more detail this weekend. It is a beautiful watch.

It's been my first new watch for a while and given me the bug again. I went home last night and started playing around with all my watches! lol. Will be off to look at watches again this afternoon 

One thing i noticed when i really started looking at the manual last night is that my watch isn't in there!! Surely they have given me the wrong box/manual??

One other thing, would you wind the watch to start or lightly move about in you hand?

Cheers!


----------



## CDN engineer

Your watch may not be named specifically but the movement is. In your case look for the section covering L674 and follow the instructions there. They do this because watches (cases, complications, etc.) change all the time but the movements used tend to stay the same. This way they don't have to change the manuals as often. Omega (also part of the Swatch group) does the same thing.

And you can manually wind this particular movement to get it running after it has wound down. Now all we're missing are some photos!


----------



## Larry1000

Thanks for your help. I've now attached some photos.

First photo of my new watch just hours after buying it. Had all the dials going lol.


----------



## Larry1000

One more...


----------



## heb

The all-black hands contrast wonderfully with the silver dial; you can see the time and elapsed time easily--hallmarks of 50's styling.

Nice choice,
heb


----------



## Larry1000

Thanks Heb,
They're actually a very dark royal blue but you're right, they do contrast nicely and go well with the dark brown strap.
Laurence


----------



## camb66

It s a beauty- congratulations and wear it in good health. Very classy.


----------



## sergio65

Like it too. It's a nice watch for the relatively low price. The 7750 movement is a reliable workhorse that makes it possible to make inexpensive and durable chronos.

Changed the strap on mine though, for this (hirsch rivetta):


----------



## Larry1000

Well I can't believe it. After just 6 weeks or so my Longines 1954 has already got a fault. The day and date are both stuck and can't be changed. I think i have worn this piece about 6 times if that probably for a total of no more than 30 hrs. 

I have plenty of other watches ranging from £100 up to £2500 and never before has this happened. Very dissapointing. 

Now i have to prepare myself for the battle with the store from which i bought it from. No way am i settling for it being sent off to Longines for repair. I want an exchange or my money back. Simple.

Very dissappointed.


----------



## sergio65

This movement does not let the date change when the time is between something like 22:00 and 01:00, did you try changing the date with a different time setting?

This is explained in the user manual and if you force it it can break the movement

This is not typical to Longines but a feature in all chronos based on this movement


----------



## Larry1000

sergio65 said:


> This movement does not let the date change when the time is between something like 22:00 and 01:00, did you try changing the date with a different time setting?
> 
> This is explained in the user manual and if you force it it can break the movement
> 
> This is not typical to Longines but a feature in all chronos based on this movement


Thanks for that! I think that was the problem and i didn't think of it at the time.

Phew!


----------



## sergio65

My pleasure, ...

And does it work back to normal?

Cheers


----------



## Larry1000

Yes thanks. All seems to be working fine. Saying that i haven't worn it since last Thursday so...


----------



## larthurl

sergio65 said:


> Like it too. It's a nice watch for the relatively low price. The 7750 movement is a reliable workhorse that makes it possible to make inexpensive and durable chronos.
> 
> Changed the strap on mine though, for this (hirsch rivetta):
> 
> View attachment 494389


That is a beautiful watch and a beautiful strap.
I know, I'm a little late to the party lol


----------



## Funan

Agree that dial is stunning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

